# Another troublesome grass - Dallisgrass



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay,

Vasey grass had been eliminated out of my coastal hay after 2 years of spraying a combination of Roundup 24 ounces per acre and Impose 12 ounces per acre.

Next up is Dallisgrass is now a problem in some areas of my cow pastures. A bunch of the stuff is in my Alicia field. After researching the web for products to kill it, there was some mention of Revolver and one other however they seem to be more geared towards residential problems.

*My search of HayTalk revealed these two post from Mike:*

"I had dallis grass real bad in a Orchard grass field which I killed out with glyphosate......it took 6 pints/acre of glyphosate to kill thedallis grass. That stuff is tuff.

Regards, Mike"

"Takes alot of glyphosate to kill bahia like it does dallis grass......about 4 quarts to the acre....I have used 5 quarts to the acre to kill a heavy infestation of dallis grass. And plenty of surfactant....at least a quart per 100 gallons of tank mix.

Regards, Mike"

*My questions:*

*1) How much glyphosate per acre? *

*2) Okay to hit it now?*

* 3) Any experience on what the glyphosate will do to my Alicia?*

thanks,

Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SilentH said:


> Okay,
> 
> Vasey grass had been eliminated out of my coastal hay after 2 years of spraying a combination of Roundup 24 ounces per acre and Impose 12 ounces per acre.
> 
> ...


Three to Five quarts per acre depending upon infestation of Dallis Grass and time of year.....I suspect it will kill the Alicia....is the Dallis grass still actively growing in your part of the country...if so, hit it unless you are in a drought....not nearly as effective in drought situations.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I had the University of Florida do some research on killing dallisgrass. Through there test plots we had our best results spraying with glyphosate late in the year just before a frost. My plots where done in mature grass and done on oct, nov, and dec 15th and all had good control. The same field I have tried spraying after cutting and prior to bermuda green up with not a lot of success. We used 1 qt per acre.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is amazing Lane about the 1 quart/acre....I usually spray sometime in August to eradicate plants so I can have a clean surface for fall planting....if I waited until almost frost time it would be too late here to plant and get good fall growth. Would love to try the method you speak of though.

Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Mike there recommendations were for established Bermuda fields. I left a small corner of a field that had some dallisgrass in it for them to play with. They came out 3 separate times and sprayed 2 rates. It did have mature grass standing when they sprayed and that may have had something to do with how well it worked. I was told at the time that dallisgrass didn't grow in florida and that it had only been found on a golf course in jacksonville. It is now everywhere. I harvest bahia grass seed and just about every field you go into has some. The problem with it is no one knows what it is and the seed cleaners can tell between it and bahia seed since they are so closely related.


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Update, the Roundup knocked out all the Dallisgrass! The Dallisgrass slowly turned yellow followed by a nice crispy brown! The season is over for a Dallis and Dallas! Stick a fork in both! They're done!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yep even as wealthy as Jerry Jones is he wasn't smart enough to know not to let Demarco Murray slip away.


----------

